# First lidded box and a top..



## GeorgeS (Oct 2, 2016)

This is my first try at a lidded box. I have a few things to work on next time. I forgot to sand the lip of the joint and should have spent a little more time sanding the inside but it turned out pretty well I think. 


 



 

The top is HRB and dyed Box Elder Burl with a 1/8" ceramic bearing tip.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2016)

Both nice projects George! Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice george- What is top sitting on?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats on box. Top is over the top! Chuck


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 4, 2016)

@Tony Thank you!
@Mike1950 That is a curly maple spin station. It has a concave mirror in the top to spin tops on. Makes for longer spins and keeps the quarantined to the mirror.

@Nature Man Thank you! Lol!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 4, 2016)

@Mike1950

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @Mike1950
> 
> View attachment 114486
> 
> View attachment 114487



It's pretty, but like Mike I'm wondering what it is.


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's pretty, but like Mike I'm wondering what it is.





GeorgeS said:


> [USER=96]@Mike1950 That is a curly maple spin station. It has a concave mirror in the top to spin tops on. Makes for longer spins and keeps the quarantined to the mirror.
> 
> [/USER]

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 5, 2016)

Here you go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice work George !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 5, 2016)

@manbuckwal Thank you much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

